# Got my Medicare card in the mail



## Marie5656 (Oct 18, 2018)

*Just got my Medicare card in the mail.  It is not active until February of next year, when I turn 65.  Does it routinely come so early?  I have been told I can wait to apply for Medicare Part B until January of next year, because it is  a new enrollment.

Why do I suddenly feel so old????
*


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 18, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *Just got my Medicare card in the mail.  It is not active until February of next year, when I turn 65.  Does it routinely come so early?  I have been told I can wait to apply for Medicare Part B until January of next year, because it is  a new enrollment.
> 
> Why do I suddenly feel so old????
> *


I've got tee shirts older than you...Give yourself time, you'll be old soon enough...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 19, 2018)

I didn't realize that Medicare cards/enrollment happened automatically.

I have started doing a little research and understood that I can apply in December for a March eligibility date. 

Do I actually need to apply?

Also, does anyone know if I can apply for a Medicare supplement three months ahead or do I need to wait until I'm actually eligible?

I need to start doing some serious studying on this and it is difficult for me because the whole subject confuses me and bores me to tears not to mention all of the vultures that are sending me information on *FREE* programs.

_"You've gotta pay to play
So don't you stand in my way
__Cause nobody, nobody rides for free..." _- RATT


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 19, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I didn't realize that Medicare cards/enrollment happened automatically.
> 
> I have started doing a little research and understood that I can apply in December for a March eligibility date.
> 
> ...


You can get a medi-gap policy (supplemental to Medicare) and have it dated to be in affect in March. PS: nothing is free!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 19, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> You can get a medi-gap policy (supplemental to Medicare) and have it dated to be in affect in March. PS: nothing is free!!



Thanks, Ken!

I will look into it at the same time I complete the online enrollment for Medicare in December.

I'm looking at a plan F or G but I need to sit down and study the prescription benefits between the different providers.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 19, 2018)

*Aunt Bea, I was told that in December I should go to the Social Security office to let them know I am going to apply for Part B.  Since I am on Disability, and started collecting SSI early, I will get to file for Part B at 65, next year, rather than waiting the extra year.  I currently am with Excellus, through the NY State of Health.  My Excellus guy told me to stop into their local office in early January, to start getting set up for my Medicare supplemental, for prescriptions and stuff.   The original card is just for hospitalization, not for prescriptions.*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 19, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *Aunt Bea, I was told that in December I should go to the Social Security office to let them know I am going to apply for Part B. Since I am on Disability, and started collecting SSI early, I will get to file for Part B at 65, next year, rather than waiting the extra year. I currently am with Excellus, through the NY State of Health. My Excellus guy told me to stop into their local office in early January, to start getting set up for my Medicare supplemental, for prescriptions and stuff. The original card is just for hospitalization, not for prescriptions.*



Thanks, Marie!

I have Excellus BCBS - Direct with the NYS Insurance Exchange and I will ask them when I do my enrollment for next year.  I will also give Excellus a call, they are one of the companies that I'm considering but they only offer a plan F in my area and they are a little more expensive than some other providers.  I have had excellent results with them on my current insurance and that is more important to me than price.  The whole process seems more confusing to me than it needs to be, I guess that means I'm getting old!


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 19, 2018)

*
Bea,
Here in Rochester, Excellus has a "resource center" where folks like us can go to get help figuring out all the forms.  When my husband was signing up for Part B, a person even came to the house to help him with the paper work. Hubby cannot walk long distances, so it was great.  They helped me fill out my application on the NY website. Made it so much easier for me.  There is no extra cost for the assistance, 
*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 19, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks, Marie!
> 
> I have Excellus BCBS - Direct with the NYS Insurance Exchange and I will ask them when I do my enrollment for next year.  I will also give Excellus a call, they are one of the companies that I'm considering but they only offer a plan F in my area and they are a little more expensive than some other providers.  I have had excellent results with them on my current insurance and that is more important to me than price.  The whole process seems more confusing to me than it needs to be, I guess that means I'm getting old!


I have plan F with Mutual of Omaha, it is expensive but covers 100% of what MC does not.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 21, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> I have plan F with Mutual of Omaha, it is expensive but covers 100% of what MC does not.


Both of us also have that plan.  Like you said, expensive.


----------

